# Brand New 991 GT3 New Car Prep



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a TT but thought you guys might like to see this.

A brand new Porsche 991 GT3 with the clubsport package was booked in for a new car prep. The owner didn't want any dressing on the tyres, or the interior touched. Merely getting some really mad gloss on the paintwork, with the awesome 20" centrelock wheels, calipers, exhausts, trim and glass sealed. This didn't even make the dealership thankfully - straight from Germany to the owner.

Paintwork - Chemical Guys EZ Creme applied, with a layer of Auto Finesse Illusion and an old school classic which is great for a glossy spritz on top - Clearkote Quikshine.

Wheels, exhaust tips & calipers - 3 layers of Sonax Alloy sealant in the barrels, centrelocks, tyre valves and over calipers and exhaust tips.

Glass - Carpro Flyby30.

Plastic trim - Sonax NPT.

Onto the pictures!










That new car smell! Alcantara everywhere you looked!







I'm a sucker for a cage in a road car!




Centrelocks... <3


Sitting pretty.









Matt black Porsche badges.

























Thanks for looking!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous but if I ever had a car that looked as sorted as that I'd never want to take it out.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Proper beast eh?


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

I wont be able to get up for a while now....


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Absolutely stunning !!!  8)


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

That is a thing of pure beauty. What dreams are made of.


----------

